# directions to NAAC



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I did a Mapquest from NY to Greenfield, MA where my hotel is. Mapquest is taking me on I-90 to Albany, then a little south to Springfield, MA, and then back up north on I-91 to Greenfield.

From Albany there is a Rt. 2 that goes directly over to Greenfield. Anybody from this area and can tell me what that Rt. 2 is like? Is it a slow country road that goes through a lot of little towns? Am I better off staying on the interstates even though it might be a little farther?

Thanks for the help.


----------

